# signature requirement



## myeo (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello everyone
I need to find the CMS requirement for acceptable provider signature on chart progress notes. Specifically, if the provider has written a 3 page progress note, does his/her signature need to be on every page of the progess note?  I know that the patient name, dob and dos must be indicated, but we have a difference of opinion in our office regarding this requirement.  Anyone's help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ginagirl (Aug 4, 2008)

My understanding is as long as you can tell the pages belong together, the signature only needs to be on one page.


----------



## myeo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Regina


----------

